# Cerwin-Vega LS-12 / E-76C with either tx-636/737



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

I just got some new speakers to add to my setup: some Cerwin-Vega LS12 Floor Speakers and an E-76C Center Channel Speaker.

My current receiver: DTR-40.1 has bit the big one for the 100th time (HDMI board issue) and I am tired of fixing it. I am currently using my Sony STR-DH500 and I don't think it has enough power; not to mention it doesn't support HDMI audio. I am looking to get something similar to the DTR-30.6 and I believe I have found it in the TX-636 and TX-737. 

I don't know too much about the speakers short of they aren't nearly has powerful as I would of expected, which I can only attribute to the output of my Sony. Is the output of the 737 worth the extra $200? From what I can see they are very similar in features other wise. I don't really need more than 2 zones but the amp output is where I am questioning my purchase.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You could check out www.accessories4less.com for a receiver. They sell refurbs but they are like new. I know because I bought 2 receivers from them in the last 5 years and their CS is great also. I would go with a separate power amp and something like this is a good choice because it has plenty of power and the fans are quiet. http://www.zzounds.com/item--CWNXLS1500


----------



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks for the info, those prices really aren't that great for a referb. the 737 new on amazon is $599 and the referb is $529. With prime I get free 2day shipping so the $599 seems better .

Not sure about the extra amp. that would at a substantial cost and use up more power.


----------

